
Inside the Military's Secretive Smartphone Program - jonbaer
http://gizmodo.com/inside-the-militarys-secretive-smartphone-program-1603143142
======
01Michael10
I would have left my smartphone in the car if was visiting the DARPA building
myself. Who knows what they did to his phone while they had it...

------
sbierwagen
Boeing, of all people, are building a Government smartphone:
[http://www.boeing.com/boeing/defense-
space/ic/black/index.pa...](http://www.boeing.com/boeing/defense-
space/ic/black/index.page)

~~~
duaneb
Well since when do government contracts make any sense? Lockheed martin did
the Social Security database contract that came up recently. It seems that
these contracts are more directed towards those who are already on a
government paycheck rather than those who can get the job done well.

------
tim333
Gizmodo's linked 2010 DAPRA article's a good read

[http://www.gizmodo.com.au/2010/10/how-darpa-invented-the-
int...](http://www.gizmodo.com.au/2010/10/how-darpa-invented-the-internet/)

